# What kind of Bow are you shooting?



## Jim (Mar 5, 2009)

Looking at todays lineup wow!

I was online shopping the Bowtech and Matthews line........ $ome nice stuff.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm shooting an '05 Hoyt V-Tech at the moment.

A veritable dinosaur if you listen to my local pro shop buddies. :lol: 

(It still shoots 278fps with a hunting arrow)


----------



## darb79 (Mar 6, 2009)

Bowtec baby. I first bought the Tomcat package in 05. It fit me well for the type of hunting I do (spot and stalk mule deer, elk, and antelope) because it is 29 1/2" axle to axle. I then picked up the patriot from a guy who needed beer money and I dig it. Then I worked at Sportsmans Warehouse in 07 during school and got to play with all of the new bows. I just cant talk my wife into the General yet. But I do have an older browning for my bowfishing setup.


----------



## switchback (Mar 6, 2009)

I guess now you get my screen name. Switchback. There are alot of great bows out there but you really just have to shoot them to see which fits you better. I bought mine in 05 and several have come out since but I'll keep shooting the one I got for a few more years. Not the fastest bow but I love how smooth the draw is and easy on my arm.


----------



## Andy (Mar 6, 2009)

Alpine Xi Extreme. (1994ish) I'll probably retire it this year for a newer model.. LOL
I also have an old Ben Pearson recurve that was my dad's that I still play with some. Although I'll have to get a new string for it this year.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 6, 2009)

an older parker. id love to have a mathews or bowtech


----------



## Zum (Mar 6, 2009)

I still use an old PSE pulsar.


----------



## atb (Mar 6, 2009)

2008 Pearson TX4 for hunting and 3d
2006 Pearson Generation II for spots and 3d and emergency hunting back up
Used to shoot Mathews SB XT and the TX4 kept it in it case, so I sold it. Tons of great bows out there in all price levels. Not to pump another website but good used deals over on archerytalk.com. Have had real success buying trying and selling if I dont like it.


----------



## skoonce (Mar 6, 2009)

Love my Bowtech.


----------



## bcritch (Mar 8, 2009)

Browning, PSE & Darton.....

I like my Darton the best. Light, fast, smooth and very consistant.
My PSE has the power. I've put arrows clean through a deer with that Bow....


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 8, 2009)

I shoot a Reflex. Had it since 99(I think) I use heavy aluminum arrows witha 125gr tip. 

I got my son a Fred Bear Odyssey II (14"-27" 40-50 lbs) this way he can grow into it-I got him set up on carbon arrows at 100gr

He shoots with a scott release and I shoot with fingers.

We both have the WhiskerBiscuit. Its a hunter's rest, If I was shooting competition I'd go with a drop-a-way.


----------



## dougdad (Mar 9, 2009)

OLD RELIABLE, BEAR WHITE TAIL II , NOW THATS A DINOSOUR. ALSO HAVE A MARTIN LYNX, ANOTHER OLDIE.


----------



## Tennwalkinghorse (Mar 12, 2009)

Jennings Speed Master and a Buck Master


----------



## Johnny5 (Mar 17, 2009)

BOWTECH TomCat 60lb draw adjustable to 30" for us bigger guys wish i had something a little faster but it shoots good! may give it to one of my buddies in the FD son when his voice changes!


----------



## DerekJ (Jul 12, 2009)

I shoot an 08 Hoyt Vectrix. Thing is a screamer! Deer never hear a thing!


----------



## Jwengerd (Jul 12, 2009)

Pse ThuderFire, it gets the job done for everything i need.


----------



## mystic1219 (Jul 13, 2009)

Mathews Reezen


----------



## pamountainman (Jul 13, 2009)

Buckmaster G2


----------



## gmcdp (Jul 13, 2009)

My newest is an 08 Martin Bengal, I also have a 93 Martin Bengal and an old Bear Whitetail Hunter that I have set up for bowfishing. I've been a huge Martin fan for years, great bows and awesome customer service.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Jul 15, 2009)

06 Browning Rage. Not the highest end bow but hey...................i fish!!! 8)


----------



## ShadowWalker (Aug 10, 2009)

Both of my bows are for fish. I have a browning barracuda compound that is short and quick with 0 let off. I have a pse kingfisher recurve that I never shoot. It's too heavy and long on the boat or wading. 

I am looking into some wood recurves for both fish and small game hunting, as well as target shooting this winter though.


----------



## Jim (Aug 29, 2009)

Just came from the archery shop and got to shoot a PSE X-Force. That bow was very nice! 8) 

The only thing I did not like about it was........................The price tag. So it went back on the shelf.


----------



## thudpucker (Aug 29, 2009)

Jeez, I had a bunch, but the last ones I shot for target and hunting were PSE's. 
One was a NOVA, which I sent back for some mechanical work and when it came back it was a brand new bow, cables, limb's etc. Boy did that thing become a smooth shooting bow after the factory re-did it.

I really haven't tried these new weird looking bow's, but I liked my PSE's so well I don't know if I'd ever like anything else.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 30, 2009)

08 Bear Archery Truth 2
G5 Optix XR sight
G5 Expert II Rest
Custom made Posten stabalizer
Custom Strings and Cables

Easton Full Metal Jacket 400's
Grim Reaper Razor Tip 125 gr


----------



## honers (Aug 31, 2009)

well just to give my two cents worth in....i went small....easier to handle in a tree....this ole boy is only 24" from pulley to pulley....

Hickory Creek
HD/DL24


----------



## thudpucker (Aug 31, 2009)

I tried one of those short, hi-performance bows at a 20 yard indoor shoot. Barebow, fingers, I just couldn't make it work consistently enough. I had the same trouble with an under-draw and fingers. For really accurate shooting with those Technical marvels you need a release.

I partnered with a guy on an outdoor, unmarked 3-D course. We just stashed targets in the brush on a hillside. No particular distances, or shooting lanes. 
He shot barebow compound (like me) and he had the Hi-score for the shoot. He Beat all those Technical marvels with his fingers.
But that's with a longer (PSE) Bow.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Sep 12, 2009)

Better pics of the new bow with the new digital camera.

Bowtech 101st Airborne
Viper sight
QAD Ultra rest
Octane stabilizer
Gold Tip Ultralight arrows

It's been kind of tricky to get the drop away adjusted for vane clearance but it's dialed in for the moment. It goes back to the shop on Monday to have a set of 70# limbs installed and then it will have to be tuned all over again.


----------



## thudpucker (Sep 12, 2009)

Just won the lottery eh?


----------



## Jim (Sep 12, 2009)

Im jealous. Those are nice looking Bows gentlemen! :beer:

The Hoyt Tenacity II I have goes bye bye tomorrow! Not sure if I will have my new one by the time Archery season is over.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Sep 12, 2009)

thudpucker said:


> Just won the lottery eh?



Nah. It's called being buddies with the local archery shop owner. 2008 holdover for almost half of what it sold for in 2008. :wink: 




Jim said:


> The Hoyt Tenacity II I have goes bye bye tomorrow! Not sure if I will have my new one by the time Archery season is over.



Jim, what are you getting? I've got a fully loaded Hoyt VTec with a dozen arrows that needs a home. :lol:


----------



## Jim (Sep 12, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> thudpucker said:
> 
> 
> > Just won the lottery eh?
> ...



PSE X-force Dreamseason with the UF Cams that are on the OMEN (new for 2010). 8)


----------



## Quackrstackr (Sep 12, 2009)

Jim said:


> PSE X-force Dreamseason with the UF Cams that are on the OMEN (new for 2010). 8)



Kaaa-ching! :LOL2: 

Very nice.

The X-force and Monster bows are what all of the local archery shop groupies have jumped to in the last month or so. Nice bows. The Monster has too many gadgets on it for me, though. I'll be able to pick one of theirs up for about half of what they paid for it in 6 months if I want it. :lol:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Sep 20, 2009)

The more I shoot this 101st, the more I like it.

I swapped the limbs out for the 70# ones on Friday and this thing hits like a Mack truck now.

400 grain hunting arrow @ 316.7 fps = 89.2 ft/lbs ke. 

That's 13 ft/lbs more than the Hoyt I was shooting with a heavier arrow and I thought that I had it good then. My first 40 yard group yesterday put 2 arrows all the way through my bag target and buried them 3/8" past the insert into the maple tree I had it leaning against. :shock:


----------



## Jim (Sep 20, 2009)

nice to hear! What kind of target?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Sep 20, 2009)

It's an Arrow Brake Hunter bag target.






https://cgi.ebay.com/Arrow-Brake-Hunter-with-5-Spot-and-Vital_W0QQitemZ390094933586QQcmdZViewItemQQimsxZ20090917?IMSfp=TL090917239008r9642


----------



## Quackrstackr (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm liking the 101st.

43 yards:






On the suggestion of a buddy that shoots tournament archery, I suspended the bag off of the ground. That made a huge difference in arrow penetration. The bag absorbs a whole lot of energy by moving back now. It's about 6" above the ground there though the photo doesn't look like it.


----------



## bird dogg (Sep 21, 2009)

idk what year it is but it says oneil an its limbs are wood look like there off a recurve an the cams are inside
lol
both my arms are stretched out when i pull its like for a person who is 6'4 haha itll have to do till i get a new one


----------



## Quackrstackr (Sep 22, 2009)

Sounds like an Oneida Eagle.

Those things were the shiz back in the day.


----------



## bird dogg (Sep 22, 2009)

haha lol 
know about what year an some history on it


----------



## Quackrstackr (Sep 23, 2009)

Those bows have been around for a long time. It's hard to give a guess on a year model.

They were the high performance bow at one time.

https://www.oneidaeaglebows.com/


----------



## Jwengerd (Oct 7, 2009)

Just bought a new Hoyt PowerHawk very nice bow 310fps I believe. Also got me some Rage broad heads Im ready now :twisted:


----------



## One Legged Josh (Oct 11, 2009)

Well I guess I'm the odd duck. With the one leg situation, I cant stand and draw with my compound quietly enough to hunt with it.
I shoot a Horton 175 pound Yukon with carbon bolts and muzzy 100 grain 3 blades. It gets 316 fps with 100 grain field tips.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 12, 2009)

For all of the complaining that the bowhunting elite do about people using crossbows during "their" season, if they ever actually shot one.. they would probably change their tune.

I haven't seen one yet that wasn't substantially louder than a compound bow and many of today's compounds are just as fast, if not faster.

I shot a Stryker at the local bow shop last year. It was the baddest of the bad and the fastest xbow on the market then. I thought the thing had flown apart in my hands when I pulled the trigger from the sound and hand shock. :lol: 

My hat is off to you guys that shoot them.


----------

